# Need Help with an old acoustical texture.



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm doing a small repair on a huge ceiling in a old church (was done in the early 50's) that has a sprayed on acoustical texture (not popcorn, looks like an orange peel with alot of air holes in it) much like that of a drop in tile for a dropped ceiling. Has anyone ever came across something like this before? What is the technical name of the stuff and where do you get the stuff to patch it?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes,I've seen it. I done a repair like that back in the 80's. We done the repair, then spayed the entire ceiling with "FAKE" drywall acoustic. Mine looked like crap compaired to the original.

That is a plaster acoustic, maybe 3/4" or 1" thick applied by hawk & trowel. It actually has acoustic value & was soft like ceiling tile
CAUTION; It's probably full of asbestos.

My dad told me he used it some in the 50's & 60's in chuches,schools,& hospitals.

Check with USG or national gyp. to see if it's still available.

Good luck!


----------



## pjohnson1300 (Feb 8, 2012)

In my opinion you must get some services of professionals to do this work because this is very sensitive work. Therefore professional can do this more efficiently. Thanks


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

drywallnflorida said:


> I'm doing a small repair on a huge ceiling in a old church (was done in the early 50's) that has a sprayed on acoustical texture (not popcorn, looks like an orange peel with alot of air holes in it) much like that of a drop in tile for a dropped ceiling. Has anyone ever came across something like this before? What is the technical name of the stuff and where do you get the stuff to patch it?


I think this old school popcorn you speak of is vermiculite. I've had success in matching this texture in the past by using SHEETROCK Brand Ceiling Spray Texture, "*Fine"* QT and feathering it out from repair.:thumbsup:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

pjohnson1300 said:


> In my opinion you must get some services of professionals to do this work because this is very sensitive work. Therefore professional can do this more efficiently. Thanks


 
I guess owning my own drywall buisness (that has been staying busy durring these slow times) doesn't classify me as a professional :whistling2:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I think this old school popcorn you speak of is vermiculite. I've had success in matching this texture in the past by using SHEETROCK Brand Ceiling Spray Texture, "*Fine"* QT and feathering it out from repair.:thumbsup:


No Paul its deff. not a type of vermiculite, It didn't have a popcorn look at all, the surface was smooth. It looks alot like a drop in accoustical tile type of material but it is about made up of multiple 50'x25' barrel shaped sections divided by columns. 

We decided not to do it at this time, they are gonna have it tested for asbestos, and since its 25' in the air, once we set up scaffold and got a better look the damage is much more than what appered to be from the ground, they decided to wait till the whole building gets renovated ( later this year).


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Muddauber said:


> That is a plaster acoustic, maybe 3/4" or 1" thick applied by hawk & trowel. It actually has acoustic value & was soft like ceiling tile
> CAUTION; It's probably full of asbestos.
> 
> My dad told me he used it some in the 50's & 60's in chuches,schools,& hospitals.
> ...


Deffnitly sounds like the same stuff, and the time that it was done was in the 60's


----------

